# Nene Hilario changes his name



## Izlar (Nov 13, 2002)

Nene Hilario legally changed his name to Nen. 

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/basketball/news/2003/08/06/nuggets_hilario_ap/

I am suprised that he decided to use only a single name. I wonder how they are going to make a "Nen" jersey.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Who is "Nen"?


----------



## nyksju (Feb 11, 2003)

he meant "Nene"


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

NO he didn't he meant "Nen" read the article!!!!:upset:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nyksju</b>!
> he meant "Nene"


Who are the K-Nicks?:laugh:


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

In fact he didn't changed his name to a single word as the article says. He added Nene to his name. He was called Nene before, because in Brazil it's common to know some people by their Nickname.

He is now: Maybyner Rodney Nene Hilario

Since Nene now it's part of his name, he will be able to put it on the back of his jersey. This will help selling it in his home country.


----------



## NENE31 (Jul 17, 2003)

Nenê means Baby in Brazil it's a nickname. Now he can use this on jersey.

Nenê is the last son in your family so he is the Baby.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

nen....LOL


yeah nene is a beast and if he wants to change his name then i wouldn't try to stop him


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

I still don't get it. Who is Nen?


----------



## NENE31 (Jul 17, 2003)

I don't know who is Nen, but i think he wants to mean Nenê. 
Here in Brazil he never called by Hilario, always Nenê.

Nen - wrote wrong by SportsIllustred.


----------

